# Fleetwood southwind 36s 2012 electrical issue?



## Lmjones (Jun 8, 2013)

First: with limited shore power while loading RV, air conditioner in front was on and refrigerator was cooling.  Day 2: air conditioner stopped as well as frig.  Nothing would reset without  starting up the engine. All would work for a short time on shore power, then go off.  Started generator and it too would only stay on for a short period of time and only restart after starting the engine
Second: 2 days into our journey after driving for appx 5 hours, we came back to the coach and again no air. We are plugged into 50amp shore power. Again, we started coach engine and all worked the same as above, but only for a short time
Mobile RV repair tested the 2- 6 amp aux batteries and noted as bad. Now here is the interesting part:
1) both 6 amp aux batteries were removed for safety precautions, but they did not have replacement batteries available till next day 
2) with no aux batteries, our panel still reads as though there are aux battery power
3) air worked for a while, but shut down and required n engine restart to start working again even though we are on 50amp shore power
4) refrig has same issue even when it is running on propane

Any ideas as to why we have to start the engine to run these electrical services while hooked up to 50amp shore power?
Spending most of the night restarting the engine to maintain refrig temp as we are living in the rig for the next 4 months


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you have the energy management system?  If so it is probably shutting off part of the elec system.


----------



## Lmjones (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you. EMS info



			
				C Nash;83861 said:
			
		

> Do you have the energy management system?  If so it is probably shutting off part of the elec system.


We have a full panel that monitors all the electrical. With that said, your comment about shutting off part of the electrical system is helpful.  Is there a way to check that?  Since we experienced this when loading the rig while plugged into a 20amp, is it possible that the EMS is stuck in a 20 amp memory and not recognizing that we are on 50 amp?  To reiterate, when we start the engine, all systems start working again. 

We are out in a very remote area, (at 110 degree temps) so getting qualified techs to troubleshoot has been difficult.  

We thank you for any and all info you have and will continue to provide us.

Lmjones


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2013)

Lmjones, I have the energy mang sys and if I overload it will shut down some of mine.  I have to crank the generator to reset it.  I dont think this is normal but it works. Take note of all you are using. If I forget to shut down one of the electric heaters we use and turn on the miro wave it happens.  Not a big deal for us as it very seldom happens.


----------



## vanole (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a Progressive EMS.  I don't think mine operates like Nash's or if it does I have not experienced anything like that.  I think mine is all or nothing meaning I get juice to everything or nothing.  If it detects a problem it shuts juice down to the M/H.  There is a mode option that you can bypass the computer in the EMS if their is an issue with the computer.  It then negates/disables all protection except the surge portion of the EMS.  To do this their is a switch located on the remote panel.  I don't want to do this unless its unavoidable and have not had to do this in the past.

In the past when I have been gone from the Moho for say a week I have left the fridge on and shut everything down to incl the AC's and water.  I have come back twice to the Moho and noticed the clock on the microwave and coffee maker flashing then realizing I have had an issue with the power.  I look at my code readout on the remote and on the unit mounted on the wall by the power cord.  Seeing how it did not allow power to comeback on I unplug the Moho and break out my meter and check the pole.  If the meter reads okay I then replug in the Moho and check the unit on the wall next to the power cord and the remote in the bedroom if both indicate I have good power I turn the juice back on and I'm in business.  The error code is stored.  I did inform the campground staff both times and they sent their electrician out and he could not find anything wrong either.  Guess it was spurious trons.

I sure hope you get this fixed and let us know what the cause was.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

well without batts as u stated ,, u were running off the converter only ,, and the refer needs 12 volts even on lp ,, but the converter will supply that ,, but as others have said ,, the EMS should shed power to what is needed ,, i think IMO ,, u have a conveter issue ,, or EMS issue ,, i have the EMS in my MH ,, and i can run all 3 a/c units plus anything else without a problem ,, but i think the newer EMS systems are alot better ,, but there agian mine is a 2012 model ,, but i still feel u have a conveter or ems prob ,, there are ways to test it ,, if u have the equipment ,, it is pricy ,, but worth it ,,, just think of what the call out price is ,,, in the long run cheaper to pay for the equp ,, i know i did on mine ,, scanner for my coach system ( not engine scanner) was a little over 2k ,, had to come from manufacturer ,, but i have it incase i need it ,, and so far ,, no probs ,, but mine is still under warrnanty so if and when i have prob ,, i will tell the dealer what i found and they can go from there


----------

